# Hi, my name is Andrew.



## Andrew Fryer (Jan 28, 2019)

Wanting a place that deals with sexless marriage and the depression it is causing me.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andrew Fryer said:


> *Wanting a place that deals with sexless marriage and the depression it is causing me.*


*Welcome to the TAM Family! Please know that you are not the first to encounter this malady, and unfortunately, you probably won't be the last!

You have definitely come to the right place for solace and good counsel, as we are all eager to have you share your problems and concerns, and offer up worthwhile advice!*


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, @Andrew Fryer! 

I was also in a sexless marriage.

It's such a rampant issue and really needs to be discussed at length prior to marriage. Along with parenting and money.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Andrew,

Give us the 411. You find plenty people here that are in your shoes or have been in your shoes in the past.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, Andrew. 

When you are ready, tell us your story.


----------

